# One touch buttons on TiVo Stream 4K turn off TV



## NightSpirit63 (Jul 6, 2021)

This issue is driving me nuts. Pressing the TiVo button when the TV is off will turn the TV on and go to the TiVo home screen as expected. However, if I'm watching a show and press the TiVo button it will go the home screen but will also turn off the TV. Same kind of behavior with the NetFlix, and Android home buttons.

I've tried everything imaginable: un-pair the remote, reset the remote, turn off CEC on the TV, turn off CEC one Touch settings in the TS4K. I've tried unplugging everything (including removing the batteries from the remote) to reset things. I even tried a factory reset (what a pain). And of course I've tried combinations of the above.

Here's something odd: If I unpair the remote, it won't work the TV (as you'd expect), but then, without initiating pairing, it will pair to the TS4K.

I very recently got this (6/24) so I'm not sure, but it seemed to work correctly at first but then I installed the latest Android TV update, and it hasn't been right since. But like I said, I'm not sure the two are related. I don't know if it's the remote, the TV, or the TS4K sending bad signals to the TV.

Input and volume work as expected. It's only the one touch buttons.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Turn off CEC on your TV. The remote will use IR for control instead which should prevent this issue.


----------



## NightSpirit63 (Jul 6, 2021)

Dan203 said:


> Turn off CEC on your TV. The remote will use IR for control instead which should prevent this issue.


I appreciate the tip. I've already tried that, including turning off CEC One Touch on Tivo Stream. Still does. it.

Here's a workaround I'm using that might give you some insight into what's happening. If I get close to the Tivo Stream and move the remote to the side (i.e., staying away from the TV itself) and use the Tivo button or the Android Home button, it will perform as expected and won't turn off the TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Cover the end of the remote with your hand. If it works as expected then you know it's an IR problem. If it still turns off the TV then you know it's CEC.


----------



## NightSpirit63 (Jul 6, 2021)

When covering with my hand, it works as expected. This is helpful. At the very least, I have a decent workaround.


----------



## wgpf825 (Sep 29, 2021)

NightSpirit63 said:


> When covering with my hand, it works as expected. This is helpful. At the very least, I have a decent workaround.


Hi NightSpirit63,

Did you ever find a solution to this? I just got a TiVo and the EXACT same thing is happening to me. It was fine for the first couple of days. I thought maybe something screwed it up when I played Nintendo Switch that was attached to another HDMI port but that doesn't make sense. Have tried re-pairing the remote to the TV, turning off CEC, everything you said you did, and when I cover the remote with my hand it does work. But definitely don't want to have to do that forever!

Googling and scouring YouTube comes up with nothing helpful, so I just wanted to see if you ever got a more permanent solution in place for your remote. Thank you so much for any info you might have!


----------



## NightSpirit63 (Jul 6, 2021)

wgpf825 said:


> Hi NightSpirit63,
> 
> Did you ever find a solution to this? I just got a TiVo and the EXACT same thing is happening to me. It was fine for the first couple of days. I thought maybe something screwed it up when I played Nintendo Switch that was attached to another HDMI port but that doesn't make sense. Have tried re-pairing the remote to the TV, turning off CEC, everything you said you did, and when I cover the remote with my hand it does work. But definitely don't want to have to do that forever!
> 
> Googling and scouring YouTube comes up with nothing helpful, so I just wanted to see if you ever got a more permanent solution in place for your remote. Thank you so much for any info you might have!


No, I gave up on trying to work with Tivo to find a solution. I just cover the remote with my hand when using the one touch buttons. It's a little inconvenient but works.


----------



## Jonny Kansas (Jan 7, 2022)

I know this post is several months old, but I found my fix for this issue while still on this page from a Google search. I created this account to share what I figured out. *If you don't care about my backstory info, the fix that worked for me is in bold below. *

I have an Emerson TV that we inherited from my late father-in-law. When I set the Stream up, I had to select OTHER under tv brand & search for it, so apologies if your setup process was different.

When setting the remote up to control the tv, I accepted the first setting that changed the volume when I pushed the OK button on the remote. My one-touch buttons were doing just what's described here. Further, I thought the device was switching randomly between an older version of the home screen & the newer Android TV homescreen.

I was using the TiVo button to turn the thing on & off & didn't realize that was for the TiVo Stream app (which seems really redundant now that I know what's going on. I disabled it, but it comes right back). This was further complicated this week because YouTube TV was glitching video on my recordings, but would let me play the VOD versions with non-skippable commercials when launched from the TiVo Stream app. When it randomly showed me the Android TV homescreen & I launched YTTV, I was able to play a recording with no issues.

*Anyway, long story short, after a full device reset, I still had the same problem. So, I got curious. *(I was in maintenance at a nursing home several years ago & know from that experience that universal remotes require "codes" & there can be as few as 1 for a manufacturer or as many as 20+. Just because the first code works for one function doesn't mean it works for all.)* I went back in to the remote setup & selected to change my tv. Went through all of the testing of remote codes, but selected the SECOND setup that successfully changed the volume when I pushed ok. Voila! One-touch buttons now take me where they were meant to & don't toggle TV power.*

Hope that helps you guys who've been dealing with this, or the next person who Google this annoying issue!


----------



## NightSpirit63 (Jul 6, 2021)

Jonny Kansas said:


> I know this post is several months old, but I found my fix for this issue while still on this page from a Google search. I created this account to share what I figured out. *If you don't care about my backstory info, the fix that worked for me is in bold below. *
> 
> I have an Emerson TV that we inherited from my late father-in-law. When I set the Stream up, I had to select OTHER under tv brand & search for it, so apologies if your setup process was different.
> 
> ...


@Jonny Kansas, Good tip. This has partially worked for me. I have an Insignia TV. By using other and searching for Insignia, I found a second option: Insignia Roku. Not my TV but I gave it a try. Now the One Touch buttons work without toggling Power; however, the input button doesn't work. I might try some other options to see if I can get everything to work (I think LG makes TVs for Insignia).


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

NightSpirit63 said:


> @Jonny Kansas, Good tip. This has partially worked for me. I have an Insignia TV. By using other and searching for Insignia, I found a second option: Insignia Roku. Not my TV but I gave it a try. Now the One Touch buttons work without toggling Power; however, the input button doesn't work. I might try some other options to see if I can get everything to work (I think LG makes TVs for Insignia).


I have a small insignia Fire TV, and I use "Other" and then search the Toshiba code. Otherwise, my input does not work either.


----------

